# Annoying Screeching noise



## kishan (Dec 26, 2007)

if anyone could help, i have a 96 altima gxe automatic and when i turn the steering wheel all the way it makes this annoying screeching noise, i checked the power steering fluid but it seems to be ok and also when i accelerate all of a sudden i hear it to and it goes away right away, anyone have this problem?? please help!!!


----------



## rrichard7 (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked the belt to the power steering pump? My '94 was not tight enough and it would screech when the wheels were turned. Very loud when the wheels were all the way left or right.


----------



## philly144 (Dec 24, 2007)

hi 

i agree with rrichard7 if its ok change the belt my primera does the same and is really annoying i must get time to do it, also the steering will be lumpy ( be come very hard to turn for short spurts that s a sure sign that the belt is slack.


----------



## kishan (Dec 26, 2007)

*ok*

ok well ill try to change the belt, i hope it solves it but i gotta wait till it stops raining cuz i don have a garrage, and my WEAPON R intake is gonna be here 2morrow too i am excited to install that. but i hope it stops raining. also, does ur altima run smooth? i mean i hear alot of clicking and stuff goin on in there when i start the car but it then goes down as the car heats up but it didnt used to do that before


----------



## philly144 (Dec 24, 2007)

hi

yep mine does exactly the same worse in the dry conditions but mine goes on for ever and like you i have no garage.


----------



## kishan (Dec 26, 2007)

philly144 said:


> hi
> 
> yep mine does exactly the same worse in the dry conditions but mine goes on for ever and like you i have no garage.



so what did you do? did u replace the belt??? or what are u planning to do?


----------



## philly144 (Dec 24, 2007)

hi mate

i have a primera p11-144 year 2000 not sure if they are similar.

when its not to bad i use a bit of every day oil like use for your home door hinges, or wd-40 or similar it works for a bit then soon wears off boo hoo!

i have some belt to replace them with so that is a my next job, its a bit tight to get to the PAS pump belt, i went to a motor factors here in england called halfords and got them at trade price, so suggest you try your local motor factors, unless your loaded with cash and get it from nissan.

hope that helps you out.

philly144


----------



## kishan (Dec 26, 2007)

philly144 said:


> hi mate
> 
> i have a primera p11-144 year 2000 not sure if they are similar.
> 
> ...


thank you. ill try dat


----------

